
Show HN: Fluxguard – UI/UX change tracker to help automate QA - bluepeter
https://fluxguard.com?source=hn
======
bluepeter
Hi folks. We built this with about 40 Lambda functions on the backend. We use
headless Chrome and puppeteer. It was a little tricky getting everything
working on Lambda, including re-use of cookies/local storage.

